# all in and all done???



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

to those of you i pm'ed at the first of feb. i need to know if we are all in and all done. any questions just pm me please. thanks to those that are in...
Jeff


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

why yes you are don just like you said and thank you!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

_Ditto !_


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh and to anyone that wants in and wants to know what in is... send me a pm and i will inform you. but as i have to go night calve in a hour if i dont respond tonight i will at some point tomorrow


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry I forgot. Will get a hold of you shortly


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its all good man.... no sorry needed


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm in. Good luck calving.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

the ball is rolling once again and its gonna turn out pretty good i think and thanks for the luck with calving.... i had 2 last night and had to pull one with the horse... but both alive and doing good


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

the pace is picking up and im getting excited again. this may exceed my expectations. which would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> the pace is picking up and im getting excited again. this may exceed my expectations. which would be awesome!!!!!


let me know if there's anything else you need.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i sure will 220. will discuss the outcome in pm's as see what the take is.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> let me know if there's anything else you need.


Ditto!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks guys.. i think a few more are "in" so its looking better all the time


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ok guys... one more week and im callin it closed. if you want to thats fine and if not thats fine too... just NEVER tell me yes and dont deliver!!!! i am a man of my word... its all i have in this life and expect that from everyone in return. so please if previously you said you would or are in be so. so far the outcome is ok.. could be better, could be worse. i dont con-dim anyone for any thing they are in for. or for not being in... just for saying you were and then your not. come on, dont disappoint


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel all left out. Not in apparently.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a private club....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah...Don't you have some boxes to pack...or something ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

getting all full close to it. i could name names but im better than that. when its all done they can just sit there in guilt cause their word means nothing. but i do have one more thats in that was not before!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I feel all left out. Not in apparently.


Take off you hoser.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow kinda harsh there bar-d lmao


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Keep us updated osc.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i sure will man... gonna send out pm's middle of next week.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Take off you hoser.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

In & done, here....Thanx, Jeff


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you scotty and dang that was fast!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

bar-d said:


> Take off you hoser.


LOL--- brings back memories of the *McKenzie Brothers*... The Great White North, eh??


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

de therty point buck eh


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, does it feel like it's getting warmer in here eh ? LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

"It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing Milk-Bone underwear....."

That's too bad bones, do they protect your kibbles and bits?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bar-d said:


> "It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing Milk-Bone underwear....."
> 
> That's too bad bones, do they protect your kibbles and bits?


No, but I can run a quarter mile in 5 seconds flat....LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

anyone else... have picked up a few more that are in... im starting to be pleased with the rusults. i have a personal goal that i want and would love to see it reached before i call it done on wednesday march 21st... come on guys pm me and ill let ya in on it


----------

